# test var cycle please critique



## no limit soldier (Apr 23, 2012)

Age:22 ( I know I am young but I have researched ASS for quite some time now and feel I know the risks and am willing to accept them)
Training: off and on for about 6 years been back at it for about 2 years and am extremely dedicated.
Height: 5'11 
Weight: 205 
Arms 16.5in chest 55in not sure about legs, calves waist is about 33-32
Body fat % is unknown the electric tester at my gym is not very accurate but says I am around 10% ( I believe I am higher but not sure by how much due to dis-proportioned fat)

Typical diet is as follows:
Meal 1: MHP up your mass (cleanest weight gainer out there imo all complex carbs from oats and I believe barley with a whopping 11 g of fiber and decent amounts of EFA)
Meal 2 (PWO Meal): 1 cup of oat meal with 1/2 cup of oikos greek yogurt
Immediately post-workout: 30 g of protein for some kind of hydrolyzed whey isolate as well as at least 60 g of simple carbs (orange juice when desperate, waxy maize, yogurt, Gatorade)
Meal 3: 1 can of tuna with Italian dressing and hot sauce to burn a little extra calories if that really is even true. Also will add usually asparagus( I love the stuff and my GF does to so she makes it all the time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Also will drink about 12oz of grass feed natural 2% mild to get a little added DHA and CLA. Typically since this meal falls close to my post workout I will add a complex carb as well such as 1/2cup of brown rice
Meal4: varries quite a bit sometimes a 30 g lean protein shake, 3-4oz(approximate need to get my hands on a scale) of almonds or more tuna 
Meal 5: This is light usually only a shake 
Meal 6: this is where I pig out with either half pound of "natural" lean ground meat 93% or above lean with a slice of boars head Colby jack, or anywhere from 4-13oz of salmon and almost always eat as much asparagus as I can eat
Meal 7: sometimes 4 oz or less of lunch meat (turkey) but usually 3-4 big spoonfulls of natural peanut butter(if Im cheating ill add a little honey) and 1 cup of cottage cheese followed by more natural 2% milk

Supplements as of lately(work at a supplement store so this changes often and dont hate guys cause I work there trust me Im not like the other douce bags that do I am extremely honest and will always tell my customers that nothing in my store will work with the correct lifestyle choices especially diet):
Acetyl-l-carnitine 500-1000 mgs a day
Alpha-Lipoic Acid 200-400 mgs a day
Purified fish oil with 647mg DHA -253 EPA per pill 3 times a day 
Whole Food Vitamin ( Garden of Life, New chapter, or my compaines brand which I wont say for my own safety)
CLA 4000 mg a day 
PES Erase and DAA( ive been cycling with recently)
4 g of beta-alanine
MHP UP YOUR MASS
Hydro whey or something similar
Gold Standard throughout the day
ZMA occasionally at night
vitamin b-12 I believe around 10,000 mcg a day of Cyanocobalamin which I know is inferior to methylcobalamin but more cost effective especially for a poor college kid 
Will be starting to take Panothenic acid for acnce(which I have real bad may be stress related) and stress
Magnesium 500+ mg 
pre workouts very but I frequently take yok3d and 
have been taking Expand which have the following ingredients
Strength and Endurance creatine Matrix 5g
-creatine Citrate, creatine and Di-creatine Malate
Vaso-Volumizing Arginine Fusion 3.5g
-Arginine A-AKG, Arginine HCl and Arginine Ketoisocaproate
Anabolic Amino Acid Complex 5g
-Taurine, L-Leucine, L-Isoleucine, L-Valine and glutamine
Beta Alanine 2.5g
Explosive Energy and Mental Focus Matrix 3.9g
-L-Tyrosine, Methyl Xanthines (Caffieine), Glucoronolactone, Phenylalanine, N-Acetyl L-Cystine
-L-Histidine in a blend of Complex Carbohydrates, Hydrogen Citrate and SiO2

I also take a good complex probiotic with 50 billion CFU and a green drink rich in clorophyll 
I also take 2000-8000 IUs of D3 
and usually take around 500 mg of vitamin c for a better pump preworkout
and last but not least as far as from what I can think I also take Rhodiola as well as a decent fatburner(the few that exist) on occasion.

Sorry this is so long but to get to the point I would like to get stronger and be able to do quite a bit of cutting at the same time. I am relatively lean for the most part except for my stomach which I believe my be high cortisol due to the stresses of school/work and girlfriend. Mostly I believe the high cortisol is attributed to the adderall i am prescribed which is 20mg tabs 6 times a day which is a fairly high does and rarely take the full amount. I hate the medicine but its the difference between good and poor grades which is quite important to me. Overall I would like to drop the belly fat and have visible abbs before vacation in August. I am more than aware that this will be achieved only by having strict training and diet routine but the mentality of being on is good for increased motivation personally and love the strength and sex drive I get from it the gym is amazing when given that extra punch.
I will be ratioing my macros differently and will be doing 1 hour of weight training 5 days a week and 15-30 min of cardio with alot of it being HIIT.
My split varries but I can go into my lifts more detailed if anyone wants me to, this is my first post about a cycle and so bare with me Im new to all of this.

As for AAS experience I have done a 12 week cycle of test prop at around 500 mg a week 
My proposed cycle for maintaining muscle and adding strength while reducing caloric intake will be:

Testosterone e  500 mg a week (week 1-12) 
Anavar 75 mg ed (week 3-12) Hcg 250 i.u 2x a week (week 2-3 through 11-12? need comments on this one)
clomid week 14-18 100,50,50,50
arimidex or aromasin i was thinking .5mg ed for dex and 12.5 eod for aromasin? read different on both so input would be nice. 

Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## overburdened (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn bro!  You wrote a book!!!  LOL  
That's ok, though.. dont think you will have too many questions regarding diet, stats, etc..lol

I would suggest replacing the dairy with something else and if you feel you still need the efa you were getting from the milk, take another efa pill....that will help...

shit, you're not really too far off on anything else there... GOOD JOB and good luck


----------



## panteracfh (Apr 24, 2012)

I would move the var to weeks 5-14 and start PCT the day after you finish the var.  Even though you're young I'd recommend getting a blood test around 4 weeks into the var.  It is mild but it can mess with lipids.  Also I asked the same question about adex v aromasin and was recommended aromasin although it's not a huge difference from what I understand.


----------

